# Notebook für die Schule <400€



## Bejus (17. August 2009)

*Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Für das nächste Schuljahr möchte ich mir einen günstigen Net-/Notebook kaufen.
am liebsten wären mir 13,x oder 12,x Zoll, wobei das Erstere in meinem Preisrahmen von 400€ schwierig wird.
Hier mal eine kleine Anforderungs Liste:
- Hohe Akku Laufzeit (>4h)
- "geringes" Gewicht (<3kg)
- moderate Leistung (hauptsächliche Officenutzung evtl. gelegentlich mal ne Runde Warcraft 3 in der großen Pause...)
- WLan sollte an Bord sein (!!!)

momentan tendiere ich zu einem dieser Beiden:
- HP 550 NA948EA
- ASUS X5DIJ-SX018L


----------



## feivel (17. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

schau mal bei dell....das vostro wär vielleicht was für dich preislich


----------



## Bejus (17. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

die vostros fangen leider erst >400€ an, aber ich hab mal einen blick auf die Inspiron 15 Serie geworfen, die passen preislich eher ins Bild.
Allerdings tendiere ich momentan doch noch am ehesten zum Asus aus meinem ersten Post, vorallem weil es nicht so dick ist wie der Dell Inspiron und der HP...


----------



## xR4Y (17. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*



Bejus schrieb:


> Für das nächste Schuljahr möchte ich mir einen günstigen Net-/Notebook kaufen.
> - moderate Leistung (hauptsächliche Officenutzung evtl. gelegentlich mal ne Runde Warcraft 3 in der großen Pause...)
> - WLan sollte an Bord sein (!!!)



Also zum Warcraft 3 Zocken insbesondere größere Karten kannst du ein Netbook vergessen... Mein Wind schafft mit viel Mühe 20 Einheiten ohne ruckeln wenns mehr werden kannst dus vergessen

Und ein Notebook ohne Wlan wirst du glaube ich nicht mehr finden

Und falls du bereits ein Betriebssystem hast würde ich mal bei Notebook.devorbeischauen (kann nur positives von denen sagen insbesondere dadurch, das sie direkt neben meiner Haustür sind) ... dort kann man dieses abbestellen und spart dabei einiges an geld (60€+) wodurch das Notebook schnell unter 400€ fällt...

Beispiel notebook.de - MSI VR600
ohne OS wäre er unter deiner preisgrenze und Leistungstechnisch sicherlich gut


----------



## Bejus (17. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

windows ist nicht das problem, da lassen sich echt noch ein paar euro spaaren, werd mich bei den jungs mal umschauen!


----------



## Bejus (18. August 2009)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

danke für eure hilfe, habe mich aufgrund der beratung in einem anderen forum für den asus entschieden!


----------



## Kubiac (8. September 2009)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Sehr gute Wahl! 
Habe es mir auch vor ein paar Monaten gegönnt.
Es ist wirklich sehr gut, und läuft seit kurzem mit Windows 7 Prof. ohne Probleme.


----------



## Dirksen (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

würde den Thread gerne wieder aufleben lassen also:
ich suche eij Note-/Netbook für den selben zweck wie Bejus hatte schon einen blick auf das lenovo B550 geworfen hta jmd mit dem erfahrung oder mit einem ähnlichen produkt ?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Naja, Du hast offenbar aber andere Dinge, die Du bei dem Notebook haben willst - zB scheint 15,4 Zoll noch o.k zu sein?

Schreib mal lieber auf, was genau Dir wichtig ist. Muss es auch WoW packen ?


----------



## Dirksen (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

also 15,6 zoll ist  meine schmer grente 
es soll vorallem leise sein da es hauptsächlich im unterricht gebraucht wird und hier ein brummen "etwas" stören würde.
und nein es muss nicht wow packen aber ne kleine runde css in der mitagspause wäre gut


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Für das Budget os halt nur ein Intel 4500 drin. Keine Ahnung, ob das für css reicht.

Leise sind moderne Notebooks unter Office an sich immer. Ein leises Rauschen wird aber nicht zu vermeiden sein.


Ich hab mal nur Notebooks mit mind. ca. 4Std Akku und inkl. Windows rausgesucht:


zB 15,4 Zoll: ab 350€ mit Windows gibt es mehrere Varianten vom LENOVO G550 zB mit nem T3000 oder T4440 Dualcore, schau mal zB hier Notebooks LENOVO G550 *WINDOWS 7 PREISHIT!*  deren Akku reicht BIS ZU 4Std. im Optimalfall, die wiegen 2.6kg.

Oder von HP die HP 615 Compaq-serie. Da hast Du bis 400€ aber AMD-CPUs, bin nicht sicher, wie das da mit Leistung und Wärme => Lautstärke ist. 


Für 400€ gibt es ein 14 Zoll LENOVO U450P, dessen Akku ginge bis 6Std., aber da ist dafür aber halt nur ein CeleronM drin, der ist deutlich schwächer als zB ein T3000 Dualcore. Und wiegt auch nur 500g weniger als ein 15,4er. 


In 12 Zoll ab ~300€ gibt es zB die LENOVO IDEAPAD S12-Serie, die haben dann halt nicht mal ein DVD-Laufwerk, ne schwache StromsparCPU, Akku bis ca. 5Std.

oder für 300€ ein 12Zoll-Netbook: Netbooks LENOVO IDEAPAD S12 *AKTION*  LENOVO IDEAPAD S12    da ist die CPU nicht gut, das is bei preiswerteren netbooks nunmal so. Hat auch kein DVD-Laufwerk.


----------



## Dirksen (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

gibts es da such billigeres (ohne win7)?
Ps: was hälst du jetzt vo lenovo B550
T4400
GF105
2gb ram
15,4 zoll


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Wo gibt es den B550 denn unter 400€ UND mit der 105m ? Ich find den da nicht unter 480€. 

Der B550 mit nur einer x4500 wäre an sich nicht besser als der G550.


Ohne windows gäb es den LENOVO G530 mit nem Singlecore schon für ~250€. Ansonsten gibt es auch Lenovo G550 ohne windows, aber die kosten 350€. Da sparst Du also nur ~20€ - da bringt es mehr, wenn Du dein vorhandenes Windows verkaufst und ein G550 inkl. Windows nimmst


----------



## Dirksen (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

guck mal bei hoh da gibts den B/G 550 für 350 (ohne OS)
ich überleg jetz nur noch ob den 
B: schneller grafikleistung
oder
G: Led display, längere akku laufzeit 
PS: das mit windows ist mir wurst da kommt sowiso ne "privat" version daruf


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Hmm, frag da lieber mal nach: bei Geizhals ist das der B550 OHNE die nvidia: Lenovo IBM B550, Pentium Dual-Core T4400 2.20GHz, 1024MB, 320GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6" (M41E7GE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland  vlt. steht bei hoh.de fälschlicherweise ne nvidia drin, die normalerweise erst bei den teureren dabei ist.


----------



## Dirksen (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

mache anbieter schreiben es seie eine drin andere sagen es wäre eine 4500M


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Da würd ich echt lieber nachfagen. Die mit ner 105m ist nämlich erst ab 450€ gelistet. Oder halt bestellen und dann Widerrufen bzw. es trotzdem behalten, weil man an sich unter 400€ eh nix anderes als eine x4500 bekommt.


----------



## K3n$! (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Ich schließe mich mal dem Thema an:

Hatte mir u.a. das hier: ASUS K50IJ-SX263L Dual Core T4400 3GB 320GB Linux | hoh.de

und das hier: Acer Extensa 5635-652G16N 39,62cm (15,6") T6570, 2GB, 160GB, Linux - t-online.de Shop

herausgesucht. Kann mir wer sagen, welche CPU besser ist ? Hab irgendwo gelesen, dass der Pentium Dual Core stärker sein soll als der Core 2 Duo <-- T4400 vs. T6750


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Die tun sich nix, da merkst Du sicher keinen Unterschied, erst recht nicht beim normalen Office, Surfen und Musik+Film. Der T4400 is in ner Rangliste mit 400 CPUs nur ein Paar Plätze über dem 6750. 

Da wäre eher die Frage, ob andere Dinge nicht das wichtigere sind, zB die 320GB HDD beim Asus, oder zB Verfügbarkeit von Trebern.


----------



## poiu (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

der T6750 würde ich bevorzugen wenn du VM einsetzt!


----------



## rebel4life (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

[Immer Aktuell] Orientierungshilfe Computerkauf & Notebooks - FAQ & Konfigurationen - gulli:board

Da sind auch Laptops drin und da steht auch ein Text dazu, gerade keine Lust das zu kopieren.


----------



## K3n$! (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Da wäre dann also noch das hier zur Auswahl: Lenovo IBM ThinkPad SL510, Core 2 Duo T6570 2.10GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, DVD+/-RW, 15.6" (NSL7MGE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich persönlich finde allerdings das Asus mit 70GB und 1G mehr Speicher irgendwie ansprechender.


----------



## K3n$! (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

So hab heute noch ein weiteres Modell gefunden: 

Notebooks Asus K50AD-SX080L

Scheint mir recht ordentlich zu sein, da dieses Modell noch eine dedizierte Grafikeinheit besitzt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Dafür is aber die CPU unter aller Sau, vergleichsweise


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Gibt es denn was ausgewogenes in dieser Preisklasse ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Ja, das lenovo oder das erstgannnte Asus, mit der größeren HDD.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Aber damit kann man doch sicherlich keine älteren Spiele spielen oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Das erwähnst Du jetzt das erste mal - um welche Spiele soll es denn gehen? Hast auch Du die 400€ als Grenze?


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Naja Spiele wie BF2, CS:S, CoD 4/6

Und ja  es sollte nicht viel mehr wie 400€ werden.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Cod 6 ist doch wohl alles andere als "älter" ^^   Und BF2 oder BF BC2 ?


Aber bis 400€ kannst Du an sich selbst CoD4 vergessen, außer vielleicht eben mit dem Asus mit der 4570. Da läuft CoD4 noch auf minimalen Details gut in 60FPS mit einem X2 QL-64 als CPU, der ca. wie der eingebaute AMD 320m ist. Ansonsten kriegt man da maximal eine AMD 4200, die ist nochmal viel viel schwächer. 

Also, WENN, dann probier mal das Asus. Gibt aber wohl nur treiber für XP, nicht für Vista/win7.


----------



## K3n$! (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Ab was für einem Budget würde denn CoD 6 laufen und ist das eigentlich so viel performanceintensiver als CoD 4 ?

--> Battlefield 2 das ältere 

--> siehe Sig ^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Also, theoretisch läuft mit ner 4570 sogar CoD6 noch gut... aber das müßte man mal testen.Das ist ein wenig kurios: auf min mit 70 FPS, auf mittel nur 18 FPS...


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Mit ner 9300M GS läuft es in niedrigsten Details gerade noch so...


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Gibt es denn vielleicht eine Alternative für sagen wir mal 50€ mehr, die eine relativ starke CPU und eine gleichwertige Grafikkarte hat ?

Ansonsten würde  ich doch eher das Asus Notebook mit dem Intel Prozessor nehmen.
Da ist mir dann die Performance wichtiger als die Spieleleistung.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Das, was du willst entspricht nicht den Anforderungen an ein mobiles Gerät, ein mobiles Gerät muss für mich klein sein (~12-13"), leicht, hohe Akkulaufzeit, gute Konnektivität (UMTS, ExpressCard, (UltraBay)), stabiles Gehäuse, Trackpoint, gute Tastatur und noch so nen Kleinkram haben, ob da jetzt ein Spiel läuft ist mir schnurzegal, denn mit nem leeren Akku oder ner kaputten Tastatur geht gar nichts.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

Umts und sowas braucht es nicht, ich nutze nur das WLAN Netz --> Wlan N-Standard sollte integriert sein.
Größe: 15,4-15,6"
Akku: stimmt ist schon nicht unwichtig.
Jedoch würde ich es schon begrüßen, wenn die Kiste nicht allzu langsam ist und wenn mal ein Kumpel vorbei kommt, dass man mal ne Runde zusammenzocken kann.


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

An deiner Stelle würde ich zu einem ThinkPad aus der X Reihe tendieren, eines aus der X61 Reihe wäre optimal, alternativ die X40 Reihe, da hast du zwar nur nen TrackPoint, aber wenn du einmal mit dem dich eingearbeitet hast, dann willst du nie wieder ein Touchpad auch wenn die von Lenovo/IBM sehr gut sind.

Gebraucht? 

Tablet Pcs (Gebraucht) - LapStore.de - Das Internet Versandhaus für Notebooks & Zubehör

Lenovo Thinkpad X60s - Ultrabase Bundle (Subnotebooks (Gebraucht), Lenovo Thinkpad X6x Serie) - LapStore.de - Das Internet Versandhaus für Notebooks & Zubehör

http://www.lapstore.de/a.php/shop/lapstore/lang/x/a/2359/kw/Dell_Latitude_D420_-_WWAN

Mit XP/Linux/BSD/Win7 gehen die Kisten richtig ab, du kannst auch ne 7200er Festplatte einbauen, ich weiß gerade nur nicht, ob die X40er schon SATA hatten, die X60er haben es auf jeden Fall, damit kannst du dann sogar ne SSD einbauen, dadurch ist das Gerät extrem schnell.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Gibt es denn vielleicht eine Alternative für sagen wir mal 50€ mehr, die eine relativ starke CPU und eine gleichwertige Grafikkarte hat ?
> 
> Ansonsten würde ich doch eher das Asus Notebook mit dem Intel Prozessor nehmen.
> Da ist mir dann die Performance wichtiger als die Spieleleistung.


 
Du kriegst an sich erst für 600€ was, wo dann auch noch ne etwas bessere Graka drin ist.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Notebook für die Schule <400€*

@rebel:

Ich finde die Geräte, die du mir da vorgestellt hast ein wenig "alt". Ich mein allein die Auflösung von 1024*786 ist schon .... und die Prozessoren sind soweit ich weiß auch nicht schneller als die im Asus oder ? Und von der Grafikkarte ganz zu sprechen.

Sry :S oder hab ich das was übersehen ?

Aber trotzdem danke für deine Vorschläge


----------

